# Glass tops tempered?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

No, the are not tempered.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

They are plain old glass.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

^ what they said


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Not tempered, usually double strength (DS) glass.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

What is "double strength" glass? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Double thick laminate maybe? 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Single strength glass is normally used for picture frames and commonly available at home improvement stores and usually 1/8" thick.

Double strength glass is what I use on my DIY lids and is bought from a glass shop. It is the same thickness as used in store bought glass canopies, depending on tank size.

I find the single strength is too flimsy for tanks over 10G. I'm also not careful when handling the thinner glass panels and have been known to break them easily.

DS glass is not laminated.

I had not known about DS glass until I talked with my glass shop when I needed to make some lids for a bunch of tanks.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

deeda said:


> Single strength glass is normally used for picture frames and commonly available at home improvement stores and usually 1/8" thick.
> 
> Double strength glass is what I use on my DIY lids and is bought from a glass shop. It is the same thickness as used in store bought glass canopies, depending on tank size.
> 
> ...


Hmmm I need a weird shape glass lid for an ancient 45 I think, hex front.
Maybe they could cut me one for a reasonable cost? 
I hadn't considered since I broke the lid years ago and left that tank empty...

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm sure it could be done easily enough. You just need to take careful dimensions or make a template out of poster board. Don't forget to leave space at the rear for the filter and cords. 

You can buy the plastic filler strip and hinge that normally comes with glass canopies if you want, you'll just need to know the thickness of the glass to order the correct parts.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

deeda said:


> I'm sure it could be done easily enough. You just need to take careful dimensions or make a template out of poster board. Don't forget to leave space at the rear for the filter and cords.
> 
> You can buy the plastic filler strip and hinge that normally comes with glass canopies if you want, you'll just need to know the thickness of the glass to order the correct parts.


Actually only need the front raisable "lid" portion to fit the hex portion as it had a 3 section top.
Portion that holds the light fixture is intact as is the rear panel.
So in theory it should be easy!
Thanks for the great idea I'll certainly look into our local glass shops.
Wife will kill me but why not get that old retired tank running again lol.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

Picture frame glass 1-2mm
single 2.5mm aka .100
double 3.0mm aka 1/8

cut glass for a living


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

chris_ranger said:


> Picture frame glass 1-2mm
> single 2.5mm aka .100
> double 3.0mm aka 1/8
> 
> cut glass for a living


Good info, thanks. 
Now I can ask about a 3mm custom piece and not look like the typical "uhhhh I need a piece of ummm glass" customer lol

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

chris_ranger said:


> Picture frame glass 1-2mm
> single 2.5mm aka .100
> double 3.0mm aka 1/8
> 
> cut glass for a living


So that extra .5mm doubles the strength of the glass?


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

I own a Window Company

In the old US of A glass is sold as single strength 3/32", double strength 1/8"; 3/16", 1/4", 3/8" yada, yada, yada although I'm sure Chris is correct and there is a metric crossover. 

Aquarium covers are 3/16" untempered with an obscure or pebble type finish. I believe most people just replace broken pieces with 1/4" Lexan which is sold at Home Depot and Lowe's

I know I do


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

MeCasa said:


> I own a Window Company
> 
> In the old US of A glass is sold as single strength 3/32", double strength 1/8"; 3/16", 1/4", 3/8" yada, yada, yada although I'm sure Chris is correct and there is a metric crossover.
> 
> ...


Lexan.........of course.......how did I forget that stuff......

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

MeCasa said:


> I own a Window Company
> 
> In the old US of A glass is sold as single strength 3/32", double strength 1/8"; 3/16", 1/4", 3/8" yada, yada, yada although I'm sure Chris is correct and there is a metric crossover.
> 
> ...


My store bought lids are clear glass. No pebble or obscure finish. 

You guys haven't mentioned optical glass though. And no, I am not talking about glasses.

I've found lexan to cloud after a spell so it's always glass for me.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> My store bought lids are clear glass. No pebble or obscure finish.
> 
> You guys haven't mentioned optical glass though. And no, I am not talking about glasses.
> 
> I've found lexan to cloud after a spell so it's always glass for me.


Now stop that. Now I'm considering glass again lol 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Lonestarbandit said:


> Now stop that. Now I'm considering glass again lol
> 
> Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't consider anything but glass.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Optical glass seems overkill for what amounts to a very old tank I would think? 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## nakedfin (Nov 8, 2020)

I know this is an older post, but wondering if someone can help. I have a 29g Top Fin tank kit I bought, but I wanted to replace the black acrylic lid with a glass lid, so I bought a Top Fin lid for a 30' tank from Petsmart, and behold - does not fit. It's about 3/4" too wide to sit in the groove. My lid is ~28.65" and the one I bought is 29.37".

I'm hearing that this type of glass isn't tempered - so would it be possible to have 3/4" cut off the end? OR does anyone know of a glass lid that may better fit?


----------

